# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vajzat shqiptare i martojnë me meshkuj sllavë

## Renea

Ne shum tema folet per humbjen e ndjenjes kombetare nga shum shqiptar te Shqiperis, te tillet asimilohen ne grek , vendojm femijve emra sllav , grek dhe te huaj. Dhe me tragjikja martohen me burrat me te padeshiruar te Serbis, serbet e ketyre fshatrave te varfer duke mos mund te gjejn bashkeshorte nga gjaku i tyre , sepse askush nuk don te hyje ne ato fshatra te varfer , kan gjetur zgjidhje , ato kan gjetur vajza shqiptare nga Shqiperia, te cilat nuk pyesin per vite, per kombesi, religjion, pasuri, lokacion, pun qe duhet te bejn , sa femij duhet te lindin, cfar gjuhe duhet te flasin... Kto vajza te reja , ne disa raste raporti eshte 40 vjet per mashkullin serb, 20 per femren shqiptare, jan ber vegel per rritjen e natalitetit ashtu sic shkruan gazeta Novosti.

http://www.novosti.co.yu/code/naviga...tum=2008-01-04


*Me shum se 40 "te rinj" nga zonat e komunave: Sjenic , Tutin dhe Tregu i Ri  ( Novi Pazar) , jan martuar keto vite me vajza nga Shqiperia, jan mbledhur javes ne Buxhev te Sjenices. Organizata humanitare " Rashka e Vjeter " prej Beogradi organizoi nje shoqerim te kendshem  ne shenj perkrahjeje dhe ndihme te vogel , cifteve te reja " serbo-shqiptare" ju ndan nga 500 euro.*


*Cdo dit e me shum vajza te reja nga Shqiperia gjejn fatin e tyre ketu ne Peshter. Kjo neve na gezon dhe "trimeron" , sepse po ngjallim shum fshtra SERBE ,nese ngelin gjall fshatrat, ngel edhe SERBIA - thot Momir Kovacevic , kryetar i deges '' Stare Rashke" ne Sjenic.*


*Fshtrat Serbe dhe te tjer fshatra ne Peshter , Golij dhe Rogozni kan ngel te zbrazura , sepse te rinjt, sidomos vajzat, kan ikur ne qytete. Ato qe kan ngelur skan mund te martohen , sepse asnje vajz nuk e don fshatin.*

ka edhe me shum , mirpo perafersisht besoj e kuptut temen , dhe kjo me duket problem shum i madh , sepse vajzat e reja shqiptare po lindin femij flliqesirave sllave. Ky problem i njejt esht edhe ne FYR Maqedoni, shum vajza nga Sgqiperia po martohen me disa pleq , jo per dicka por per tjau punu tokat dhe per tua ruajtur derrat atyre.

----------


## Edvin83

Ehh, edhe une njoh dy vajza po nga Shqiperia  qe kane te dashur serbe, megjithese shume shqiptare i propozuan atyre dhe ato nuk i pranuan. Nuk e di si mund ta imagjinojne te ardhmen e te jetojne me serbe nese kemi nje konflikt te mundshem, apo nese permendin fjalen Kosove.

----------


## Darius

Kesaj i thone te institucionalizosh dashurine  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk i komandon dot zemrat e njerezve dhe nese eshte mundesia qe urrejtja te zevendesohet me dashuri, atehere ky eshte nje rast qe sduhet humbur. Sdo vazhdojme perjetesisht te urrejme njeri tjetrin ne Ballkan. Duhet te vije ai moment qe te jetojme dhe pranojme njeri tjetrin si fqinj pa dallime dhe urrejte. Dhe gje me te vyer dhe sherbim me te cmuar ne kete rast se dashuria nuk mund te beje gje tjeter.

p.s. Flas per rastet kur martesat behen me dashuri dhe jo thjesht per qellime perfitimi.

----------


## Korcar-L1

Nga cili vend i shqiperise jane keto vajza (pergjithesim)?

----------


## Lioness

> *Ne shum tema folet per humbjen e ndjenjes kombetare nga shum shqiptar te Shqiperis, te tillet asimilohen ne grek , vendojm femijve emra sllav , grek dhe te huaj.* Dhe me tragjikja martohen me burrat me te padeshiruar te Serbis, serbet e ketyre fshatrave te varfer duke mos mund te gjejn bashkeshorte nga gjaku i tyre , sepse askush nuk don te hyje ne ato fshatra te varfer , kan gjetur zgjidhje , ato kan gjetur vajza shqiptare nga Shqiperia, te cilat nuk pyesin per vite, per kombesi, religjion, pasuri, lokacion, pun qe duhet te bejn , sa femij duhet te lindin, cfar gjuhe duhet te flasin... Kto vajza te reja , ne disa raste raporti eshte 40 vjet per mashkullin serb, 20 per femren shqiptare, jan ber vegel per rritjen e natalitetit ashtu sic shkruan gazeta Novosti.
> 
> *ka edhe me shum , mirpo perafersisht besoj e kuptut temen* , dhe kjo me duket problem shum i madh , sepse vajzat e reja shqiptare po lindin femij flliqesirave sllave. Ky problem i njejt esht edhe ne FYR Maqedoni, shum vajza nga Sgqiperia po martohen me disa pleq , jo per dicka por per tjau punu tokat dhe per tua ruajtur derrat atyre.


Po de, e kuptuam temen.  Shqiptaret e Shqipnise nuk e folin mire shqipen (ka thene njeri dikur) shqiptaret e Shqipnise nuk duan kombin.  Shqiptaret e Shqipnise jane asimiluar, bile sot ne Shqipni s'ka shqiptare por disa gershetime te cuditshme apo prapashtesa te ish-gjenetikes se lavdishme te dikurshme, shume kohe me pare shqiptare e ruajtur vetem verdalle por jo ne Shqipni. 
Shqiptaret e Shqipnise blejne maica spiunesh (meqe ra fjala, si i thone ne jo-shqip maices se akoma nuk e mora vesh.)  
Vallai mire e ke moj Renea qe del lart e poshte me te tilla deklarata.  Por sic e ke thene vete, meqe jane tuj u asimilu shqiptaret e Shqipnise, duro dhe ca "dakika" sa te zhduken krejt, ene t'ju lene vendin juve.  

PS: Po s'pertove, kur te kesh kohe, bej pak llogari sa i bie 40 ne 3 milione e ca dhe pastaj ndrysho postimin e thuaj jo "shume shqiptare" po shumica e shqiptareve.

----------


## Edvin83

> Nga cili vend i shqiperise jane keto vajza (pergjithesim)?


Nuk ka rendesi nga jane, mund te them vetem qe jane nga qytete ne jug te Shkumbinit.

----------


## FierAkja143

Un kam patur nje shoqe te ngusht Serbe (gjithashtu nje Maqedonase dhe nje Greke) ne Canada. 
Nuk me duket ndo nje gje e temershme per nje shqiptare te bjeri ne dashuri me nje Serb.  Zemra nuk kontrollohet dot ne raste te tilla.

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ehh, edhe une njoh dy vajza po nga Shqiperia  qe kane te dashur serbe, megjithese shume shqiptare i propozuan atyre dhe ato nuk i pranuan. Nuk e di si mund ta imagjinojne te ardhmen e te jetojne me serbe nese kemi nje konflikt te mundshem, apo nese permendin fjalen Kosove.


sa idealist je ti ... fjala Kosove...serbisht eshte...keshtu qe nuk do thone kushedi se cfare.... por me duket se nuk ta kane pranuar ty (ato vajzat) dhe ben te indinjuarin  :arushi: 




> Nuk ka rendesi nga jane, mund te them vetem qe jane nga qytete ne jug te Shkumbinit.


eshte tabu...nuk thuhet ... lol

ore...po thuhet ne ate artikullin se si u njohen keto vajza me serbet....keshtu kolektivce?

----------


## Renea

> Kesaj i thone te institucionalizosh dashurine  Nuk i komandon dot zemrat e njerezve dhe nese eshte mundesia qe urrejtja te zevendesohet me dashuri, atehere ky eshte nje rast qe sduhet humbur. Sdo vazhdojme perjetesisht te urrejme njeri tjetrin ne Ballkan. Duhet te vije ai moment qe te jetojme dhe pranojme njeri tjetrin si fqinj pa dallime dhe urrejte. Dhe gje me te vyer dhe sherbim me te cmuar ne kete rast se dashuria nuk mund te beje gje tjeter.
> 
> p.s. Flas per rastet kur martesat behen me dashuri dhe jo thjesht per qellime perfitimi.


 Po ne me te menqurit ne cdo aspekt, ska lidhje nese ja vendon femijes emrin grek , ndersa per grekun a esht normal qe fmijes ti vendojn emra shqip ?
Pse ne ta bejm hapin e par , kur ne jemi ato qe jau kemi par sherrin ktyre popujve. 
Dashuri te duket vajza 20 vjec prej qytetit te Shkodres te martohet ne nje fshtat pleqesh, ku me shum ka derra se njerz.
Kjo esht politik serbe per ta rrit natalitetin ne fshatra , dhe per ti mbajt ato te gjalla.
Pervec shqiptareve, ne kerkim jan vajza edhe nga Rumania, Ukraina, Bulgaria... dhe ja edhe Shqipria hyri ne ket list .

----------


## Renea

> Po de, e kuptuam temen.  Shqiptaret e Shqipnise nuk e folin mire shqipen (ka thene njeri dikur) shqiptaret e Shqipnise nuk duan kombin.  Shqiptaret e Shqipnise jane asimiluar, bile sot ne Shqipni s'ka shqiptare por disa gershetime te cuditshme apo prapashtesa te ish-gjenetikes se lavdishme te dikurshme, shume kohe me pare shqiptare e ruajtur vetem verdalle por jo ne Shqipni. 
> Shqiptaret e Shqipnise blejne maica spiunesh (meqe ra fjala, si i thone ne jo-shqip maices se akoma nuk e mora vesh.)  
> Vallai mire e ke moj Renea qe del lart e poshte me te tilla deklarata.  Por sic e ke thene vete, meqe jane tuj u asimilu shqiptaret e Shqipnise, duro dhe ca "dakika" sa te zhduken krejt, ene t'ju lene vendin juve.  
> 
> PS: Po s'pertove, kur te kesh kohe, bej pak llogari sa i bie 40 ne 3 milione e ca dhe pastaj ndrysho postimin e thuaj jo "shume shqiptare" po shumica e shqiptareve.


Pik se pari mashkull jam  :buzeqeshje: 

Sdi kush e ka then at , mirpo un jam per pastrimin e gjuhes shqipe, sepse ka dallime te medha ne varsi prej vendit ku jeton shqiptari.
Dhe mua me pelqen gjuha letrare dhe gjithnje kam pas deshir qe gjith te flasim ashtu si flasin vllezerit ne Shqiperi. ( edhe pse edhe ktu ka dallime )

40 ne 3 milion jan pak, mirpo ne plan jan rreth 800 vajza te martohen me serb. Dhe kto nese lindin nga 2 -3 femij behen 1600 - 2400.
Jan edhe rreth 50-100 te martuara me sllavet e Fyr Maqedonis , me tendec per tu rrit numri.

----------


## Renea

JO nuk jan prej jugut te Shqiperis por prej veriut , shumica nga Puka dhe Shkodra .
Aty thuhet qe jan katolik, sdi si mund te pershtaten katolik - orthodoks , po nejse , dihet qe dot kalojn ne fen orthodokse . Perndryshe nje vajz vetem kishte lind femij ,  emrin Millosh.

----------


## Renea

> Un kam patur nje shoqe te ngusht Serbe (gjithashtu nje Maqedonase dhe nje Greke) ne Canada. 
> Nuk me duket ndo nje gje e temershme per nje shqiptare te bjeri ne dashuri me nje Serb.  Zemra nuk kontrollohet dot ne raste te tilla.


Bravo , mirpo pyte nje femer serbe a dot ishte martu me shqiptar, ajo prej me heret e bllokon zemren e saj

----------


## alibaba

> Bravo , mirpo pyte nje femer serbe a dot ishte martu me shqiptar, ajo prej me heret e bllokon zemren e saj


A do t'a kishe marrë ti atë serbe?

----------


## BlackEagle

> Na i marrshin të ligat. S'kanë çka na bajnë.


Po ç'ke more shejtan, ç'ke ? Pse i mallkove kaq rëndë ?
A nuk e kupton se eshte pak a shum si tek filmi Troy ?
U japim Helenën dhe ju marrim krejt serbine pastaj  :buzeqeshje: 

Troiani, figli di troia ! Diceva il Grande Toto. Dhe ti, thoju te njejten gjë !

----------


## Lady Oscar

> 40 ne 3 milion jan pak, mirpo ne plan jan rreth 800 vajza te martohen me serb. Dhe kto nese lindin nga 2 -3 femij behen 1600 - 2400.
> Jan edhe rreth 50-100 te martuara me sllavet e Fyr Maqedonis , me tendec per tu rrit numri.


Perllogaritje alla hitlerce me duken mua keto.

Nese po vendosen ura dashurie mes dy paleve, ndoshta ata 2400 femije do arrijne te shkruajne nje faqe ndryshe historie.

----------


## Kandili 1

Renea,
mos u deshpro ti!
Kjo gazeta eshte koxha nacionaliste. E nese eshte rasti per 2-3 martesa ,keta thone  jane 50.
Dhe tjetra,
ku e dime ne? ndoshta vajzat kane shkue te dajte !..Dhe atypari,ne ndonje feste lokale p.sh., jane njohur dhe dashuruar.Pastaj, ne e dime :  kur dashurohemi ne shqiptaret ,s`ka qe na ndale.Ah po, se harrova :ne, s`mbajme mend moj Renea!As nuk jemi krahinor.Ne jemi...si te them... me sy ne balle e me kapuq permbi!!


 Qe, tani e kemi rastin me ia nise me u ndreqe me shkie.

Tema del interesante,se tani do te ia fillojme te gjuhemi me stupca e spica, krahine me krahine.

----------


## Edvin83

> sa idealist je ti ... fjala Kosove...serbisht eshte...keshtu qe nuk do thone kushedi se cfare.... por me duket se nuk ta kane pranuar ty (ato vajzat) dhe ben te indinjuarin 
> eshte tabu...nuk thuhet ... lol
> 
> ore...po thuhet ne ate artikullin se si u njohen keto vajza me serbet....keshtu kolektivce?


Ato vajza i kam njohur jashte, dhe as nuk i njihja perpara dhe as nuk kisha ndonje deshire per to. Fjala kosove eshte sllave, dhe prandaj e ka pase emrin Dardani deri ne shekullin e 10.
Dhe sa po dijeni une nje nder shoqet me te ngushta e kam serbe dhe ajo me thote qe nje serbe nuk do te lidhej apo martohej kurre me nje shqiptar.

----------


## Darius

> Po ne me te menqurit ne cdo aspekt, ska lidhje nese ja vendon femijes emrin grek , ndersa per grekun a esht normal qe fmijes ti vendojn emra shqip ?
> Pse ne ta bejm hapin e par , kur ne jemi ato qe jau kemi par sherrin ktyre popujve. 
> Dashuri te duket vajza 20 vjec prej qytetit te Shkodres te martohet ne nje fshtat pleqesh, ku me shum ka derra se njerz.
> Kjo esht politik serbe per ta rrit natalitetin ne fshatra , dhe per ti mbajt ato te gjalla.
> Pervec shqiptareve, ne kerkim jan vajza edhe nga Rumania, Ukraina, Bulgaria... dhe ja edhe Shqipria hyri ne ket list .


Eshte shume keq kur njerezit kane vetem mendje te thone dicka pa lexuar me vemendje se cfare shkruan tjetri. Lexoje mire edhe njehere tjeter:




> p.s. Flas per rastet kur martesat behen me dashuri dhe jo thjesht per qellime perfitimi.

----------


## alibaba

> p.s. Flas per rastet kur martesat behen me dashuri dhe jo thjesht per qellime perfitimi.


Kë po dashuron?
A duhet të sjelli foto të fëmijëve shqiptarë të masakruar?

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Ato vajza i kam njohur jashte, dhe as nuk i njihja perpara dhe as nuk kisha ndonje deshire per to. Fjala kosove eshte sllave, dhe prandaj e ka pase emrin Dardani deri ne shekullin e 10.
> Dhe sa po dijeni une nje nder shoqet me te ngushta e kam serbe dhe ajo me thote qe nje serbe nuk do te lidhej apo martohej kurre me nje shqiptar.


mir mor edvin mos e mer per keq... kot te ngacmoj un.... 
sic e shikon...te gjithe   i mallokojme serbet e greket..dhe po te gjithe kane nga nje shok/shoqe te ngushte serb-e/grek-e :Lulja3: 

Ajo shoqja jote serbe.... kur thote shqipetar... e lidh me fene .... prandaj thot ashtu.... megjithate mund ti thuash..." Kurre mos thuaj -Kurre-"!

----------

